# Jumbo Jack



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

He has gotten very big


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

9 inches


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Kool Jack, see the pic I put up here of My male Jack taking down that larger flower


----------



## FISHYFISHY (May 19, 2003)

That is a bad azz Jack. I have a smaller jack (3.5-in.), and he thinks he is the biggest, baddest thing in the tank. Except he is the smallest. Anyways, that is a great looking fish. How old is it??? rough estimate?? and how long till mine gets that big??


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice pic


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

my jack is the biggest in my tank, but he's a wuss, I can see him getting overthrown once the others start to catch up to his size


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

I would say that he is 11 months old. I cannot believe he grew that fast as they are supposed to grow slowly comapared to other central americans. He beat the crap outta my red belly piranha and got scared in the process, but he is now match for the flowerhorn who is living in the tank below him.

I posted with my bros name by accident


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

It really irks me that this fish was damaged when it was younger. There is a chunck that was taken out of his dorsal fin which must have gone straight to his back because he has been unable to regenerate that fin. This guy could be a real show stopper if not for that because of his incredible range of coloration. He is baby blue and yellow in morning sunlight.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

it is a great fish


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

great colors


----------

